# No communication with ABS module



## toomuchtoplaywith (Dec 21, 2006)

Every time i try to connect to the ABS module, VAGCOM tries 3 times to communicate, then says "No Response From Controller!" 
ABS Module was replaced recently, because of the inability to communicate with the module.
I have 2 autoscans, one is with the abs module plugged in, the other is with the module unplugged. Both show no communication with abs and tcm
The 18014 code, looked up in ROSS TECH WIKI, shows "Check Wiring and/or Connector(s) from/to Brake Electronics". Does this include all wheel speed sensors, steering angle sensor, ect? Or this totally in the wrong direction?
Any help is appreciated.
Thanks
abs plugged in
VCDS Version: Release 908.1
Data version: 20091018
Wednesday,24,February,2010,13:43:41:45166
Chassis Type: 8D - Audi A4 B5
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 25 35 37 45 55 56 57 67 75 76 77

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No: 4B0 906 018 P
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0008 
Coding: 07201
Shop #: WSC 00066 
2 Faults Found:
18014 - Rough Road/Engine Torque Signal from ABS: Electrical Malfunction 
P1606 - 35-00 - - 
18010 - Power Supply Terminal 30: Voltage too Low 
P1602 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 8D0-820-043-1D.lbl
Part No: 8D0 820 043 Q
Component: A4 KLIMAAUTOMAT D57 
Coding: 00140
Shop #: WSC 06335 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8D0-959-655-AI8.lbl
Part No: 8D0 959 655 K
Component: Airbag Front+Seite 1002 
Coding: 00104
Shop #: WSC 06335 
1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8D0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 8D0 920 980 C
Component: B5-KOMBIINSTR. VDO D11 
Coding: 02244
Shop #: WSC 00000 
1 Fault Found:
00771 - Fuel Level Sensor (G) 
30-10 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 35: Centr. Locks Labels: 8D0-862-257.lbl
Part No: 8L0 862 257 N
Component: CV-Pump D11 
Coding: 16140
Shop #: WSC 06335 
6 Faults Found:
01374 - Alarm triggered by Terminal 15 
35-00 - - 
01370 - Alarm triggered by Interior Monitoring 
35-00 - - 
01366 - Opened Due to Crash Signal 
35-00 - - 
01365 - Lock/Unlock Switch; Interior 
29-00 - Short to Ground
00991 - Interior Lights 
28-00 - Short to Plus
00956 - Key 2 
09-00 - Adaptation Limit Surpassed
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 45: Inter. Monitor Labels: 4B0-951-173.lbl
Part No: 4B0 951 173 
Component: Innenraumueberw. D03 
Coding: 00101
Shop #: WSC 06335 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8D0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 8D0 035 195 A
Component: Radio D00 
Coding: 00205
Shop #: WSC 06335 
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------
*****************************************************
ABS module unplugged
VCDS Version: Release 908.1
Data version: 20091018
Wednesday,24,February,2010,13:52:13:45166
Chassis Type: 8D - Audi A4 B5
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 25 35 37 45 55 56 57 67 75 76 77

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No: 4B0 906 018 P
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0008 
Coding: 07201
Shop #: WSC 00066 
2 Faults Found:
18014 - Rough Road/Engine Torque Signal from ABS: Electrical Malfunction 
P1606 - 35-00 - - 
18010 - Power Supply Terminal 30: Voltage too Low 
P1602 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 8D0-820-043-1D.lbl
Part No: 8D0 820 043 Q
Component: A4 KLIMAAUTOMAT D57 
Coding: 00140
Shop #: WSC 06335 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8D0-959-655-AI8.lbl
Part No: 8D0 959 655 K
Component: Airbag Front+Seite 1002 
Coding: 00104
Shop #: WSC 06335 
1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8D0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 8D0 920 980 C
Component: B5-KOMBIINSTR. VDO D11 
Coding: 02244
Shop #: WSC 00000 
1 Fault Found:
00771 - Fuel Level Sensor (G) 
30-10 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 35: Centr. Locks Labels: 8D0-862-257.lbl
Part No: 8L0 862 257 N
Component: CV-Pump D11 
Coding: 16140
Shop #: WSC 06335 
6 Faults Found:
01374 - Alarm triggered by Terminal 15 
35-00 - - 
01370 - Alarm triggered by Interior Monitoring 
35-00 - - 
01366 - Opened Due to Crash Signal 
35-00 - - 
01365 - Lock/Unlock Switch; Interior 
29-00 - Short to Ground
00991 - Interior Lights 
28-00 - Short to Plus
00956 - Key 2 
09-00 - Adaptation Limit Surpassed
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 45: Inter. Monitor Labels: 4B0-951-173.lbl
Part No: 4B0 951 173 
Component: Innenraumueberw. D03 
Coding: 00101
Shop #: WSC 06335 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8D0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 8D0 035 195 A
Component: Radio D00 
Coding: 00205
Shop #: WSC 06335 
1 Fault Found:
65535 - Internal Control Module Memory Error 
00-00 - - 
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: No communication with ABS module (toomuchtoplaywith)*

Since the TCMs on those vehicles are noted for water ingression, I would want to make sure it and the wiring is okay. The wiring at the RF "A" pillar tree should also be checked.
Also, don't rule out the radio. It could cause com. problems since it has the "Internal Control Module Memory Error" fault


----------



## toomuchtoplaywith (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: No communication with ABS module (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

The TCM is under the passenger side floor board, right?
"The wiring at the RF "A" pillar tree should also be checked"
I know where the RF A pillar is.... where is the "tree" Im looking for?
I will inspect the TCM and its wiring first. then the "tree"
Is there any way to check the radio or tcm?


----------



## toomuchtoplaywith (Dec 21, 2006)

I just noticed the "Internal Control Module Memory Error" code only showed up on the scan with the ABS module unplugged. Is this coincidence, or does it have meaning?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (toomuchtoplaywith)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toomuchtoplaywith* »_I just noticed the "Internal Control Module Memory Error" code only showed up on the scan with the ABS module unplugged. Is this coincidence, or does it have meaning?

I'm not sure if it is a fluke...or relevant. 
This connector tree is under the RF lower A pillar trim panel that is removed to access the module. Several connectors live there, probably 10-15 if I had to guess. The K or CAN wiring should connect there for the TCM and is a possible corrosion point.


----------

